# If Verizon's Only Offers The 16Gb Nexus, Will You Get It Or Not?



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

If it's 16GB, I will go for the iPhone. Pound for pound, based on reviews, the iPhone and the galaxy nexus will probably be the two best phones on Verizon.

My Droid X currently has 7GB and a 32GB SD card. My combined usage is anywhere from 13 to 16GB. 16 doesn't give me enough play room for my comfort. My next phone has to be a major improvement from my current phone in every way that is possible.

Besides, I suspect, as soon as they get us used to cloud storage, we will end up spending more to increase storage in "rent". I would rather rely on storage that I purchase. I have used Apple's cloud storage for my MacBook air. I didn't pay for it one year and I lost everything. They could not retrieve what was lost once, I rejoined.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

It's been address that we will get a 32g.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Even if it was only 16GB (which it is not) I would still, without a doubt, get it.

Meh


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Even if it was only 16GB (which it is not) I would still, without a doubt, get it.
> 
> Meh


Between this and the fact it doesn't have USB mass storage (the Googler on reddit says to the user MTP will apper to work the same as we are use to) people are overreacting.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Justifi said:


> If it's 16GB, I will go for the iPhone. Pound for pound, based on reviews, the iPhone and the galaxy nexus will probably be the two best phones on Verizon.
> 
> My Droid X currently has 7GB and a 32GB SD card. My combined usage is anywhere from 13 to 16GB. 16 doesn't give me enough play room for my comfort. My next phone has to be a major improvement from my current phone in every way that is possible.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your iPhone, you can bet we won't miss you! *waves to the soon to be new iFanboi!*


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Eazy said:


> Between this and the fact it doesn't have USB mass storage (the Googler on reddit says to the user MTP will apper to work the same as we are use to) people are overreacting.


MTP sucks. My camera is MTP (my SD card reader broke) and I can't use TeraCopy with it, which is a big deal to me. TeraCopy verifies everything after you copy, pretty important with ROMs and such.


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

it will be 32gb.

But, hypothetically, even if it were just 16gb I'd get it without hesitation. So much is cloud-based now, storage really doesn't mean as much as it used to. I can stream movies from the Android Market, Netflix, etc. and my music is Pandora, Sky.fm, Spotify, and GoogleMusic.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm getting it irregardless! And yes I know, irregardless isn't a word.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> http://www.threadbombing.com/details.php?image_id=5040


This.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Enjoy your iPhone, you can bet we won't miss you! *waves to the soon to be new iFanboi!*


Are you a child?? This is about a which phone I'm thinking of purchasing based on speculation and hearing others people's opinion based on the same rumor. Your ego must really be riding on this since you had to make it personal.


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Justifi said:


> Are you a child?? This is about a which phone I'm thinking of purchasing based on speculation and hearing others people's opinion based on the same rumor. Your ego must really be riding on this since you had to make it personal.


Don't be surprised if you get reactions like this on an android forum. Personal opinions vary on devices. I will never get another apple device no matter how good it is. Android is superior. Just my opinion though.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Id still get if was a 16gb but its gunno be a 32gb I heard

Sent from me


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

People flipping out about someone getting an iPhone are children and should stop talking. Buy whatever phone you want, the choice is yours and yours alone.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree, I feel Android is a better OS for me. I am a HUGE android geek and love messing with my phone. My wife as an iPhone and she knows I would never even consider an iPhone.

That said, I suggested my mother get the iPhone as she isn't real tech saavy, but desperately wants to be. Android obviously has a bit more learning curve than iPhone so in an effort to limit her calling tech support (me) all the time I suggested a easier phone to use.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry, I accidentally posted the same thing twice.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

jdgarcia12 said:


> Don't be surprised if you get reactions like this on an android forum. Personal opinions vary on devices. I will never get another apple device no matter how good it is. Android is superior. Just my opinion though.


I have seen people respond like this before. It just takes me aback. We are talking about phones here! I am sincerely hoping that we in fact get 32GB option. I have been waiting for this nexus like most of us.

I have rooted, bricked, un-bricked, and tried almost every rom. I love the whole philosophy behind Androids open platform. For my purposes, I expect the Galaxy Nexus and iPhone to be the two best phones on Verizon for 2011.

I would rather the Nexus providing that it holds up to the reviews, I've read so far. I would miss the freedom with Android to experiment. In the end of the day a reliable phone with a great screen, call reception, good battery life, exchange server, and great app support is most important to me. My cell phone is crucial for my job. Everything else is extra.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Something weird is going on. I press send, than it ask me to send again. Next thing you know, double post!


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I'm getting it irregardless! And yes I know, irregardless isn't a word.


LOL


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I'm getting it irregardless! And yes I know, irregardless isn't a word.


Irregardless is a correct word. Its actually the correct way to form the negation of regardless =)


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd get it anyway, but thats cause I have a spare phone that functions as my mp3 player, and thats where I put my music.

The 32GB card in my TBolt is in said phone, and I'm using the 16GB from my Fascinate in my TBolt now, and I've got about 6GB free.

If I didn't have the mp3 player (spare phone), then all the 3872 songs I have on my computer are on Google Music =)


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Irregardless is a correct word. Its actually the correct way to form the negation of regardless =)


Ja Ja Ja!! ;-)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm getting it regardless.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm getting it regardless.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Music was taking up the most space on my SD card of my TBolt (32 GB) and I moved it all to Google Music a few months ago. Now I have approx. 26 GB free on my card lol so 16 wouldn't be a huge issue for me anyways.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Irregardless is a correct word. Its actually the correct way to form the negation of regardless =)


Irregardless is a word in the same way ain't is a word. They are both nonstandard words used in place of proper English. Irregardless is just the improper way of saying regardless.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/irregardless?show=0&t=1321862365

and now back to the 16gb vs 32gb debate........


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> Irregardless is a word in the same way ain't is a word. They are both nonstandard words used in place of proper English. Irregardless is just the improper way of saying regardless.
> 
> http://www.merriam-w...=0&t=1321862365
> 
> and now back to the 16gb vs 32gb debate........


I like to think of it more as a blend of irrespective and regardless, but thats just me. Its a word. I never really realized how debatable this word is about it being such.

Trippy.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I like to think of it more as a blend of irrespective and regardless, but thats just me. Its a word. I never really realized how debatable this word is about it being such.
> 
> Trippy.


Well here in Mississippi... never mind... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ <--- That thing is cool. Irrega... I mean regardless of what you say.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

yes. 16gb is more than enough space.

I am very happy to have everything in the cloud and I don't install anywhere close to enough apps/pics/videos to cause an issue. I've only used 4gb as it is on my current Fascinate (which came with a 16gb card).

My buddy is a little skeptical though as he likes to put movies on their for later use.


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> yes. 16gb is more than enough space.
> 
> I am very happy to have everything in the cloud and I don't install anywhere close to enough apps/pics/videos to cause an issue. I've only used 4gb as it is on my current Fascinate (which came with a 16gb card).
> 
> My buddy is a little skeptical though as he likes to put movies on their for later use.


Cloud based storage is absolutely useless with out a data connection remember. Just wait till you out in the boonies somewhere and would like to use your device as a music player. Good luck...
Or using GPS then you lose you're data connection. Shit now you're lost..

Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

For me the cloud storage works for both of those situations. I can pin music in "google music" to play offline. If I need more than 20gb of music I should maybe bring something else to use... I typically can get buy with a few albums. I suppose the only issue is if someone kidnapped me and took me to the boonies and I didn't have time to pin music, but in that situation I have bigger problems than my music storage.

GPS is handled for my area by Locus Pro. If you can't checked it out its awesome. I mainly use it for finding my tree stand or finding a fishing spot. I can save an area of land at different zoom levels and it suffices for me just fine. This takes up a couple hundred MBs.

Those are just my situations, maybe you have another situation that doesn't work like this...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> Cloud based storage is absolutely useless with out a data connection remember. Just wait till you out in the boonies somewhere and would like to use your device as a music player. Good luck...
> Or using GPS then you lose you're data connection. Shit now you're lost..
> 
> Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


That's why you store a bit of music on your phone. I couldn't fit all my music plus my other phone things on a 32GB phone. And assuming you're using google navigation, it doesn't matter if you have 16GB, 32GB, or anything else. You cache the route when you first get the directions. If you lose data with or without space on your SD card you'll be able to continue following the route it gives you. If you make a wrong turn, it can't reroute. The phone doesn't do any of that anyway when you use Google Navigation. It's done by Google and sent to you.


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

I use ALK copilot for GPS, it uses about 2gb of storage. If you plan to use the HD Video Camera on the device plan on using a ton of storage as well. Also many of the HD games coming out require large downloads of data. Music is not the only concern for locally stored data. I currently have 14gb of stored data on my SDcard alone, of which is only about 100mb of music files. I dont store music either (i use slacker for music). 
I do enjoy playing the HD games when bored and traveling though. I also have a major requirement of being able to use an offline GPS software such as ALK. I also like the ability to remove my SD Card in the event I place a bad update.zip to the root of the storage folder. If you have ever used a bad update.zip file in the past you know why you may want to remove it.
I don't really care too much about not having an SDCard but 16gb is old news really. The iPhone comes with 16,32 and 64gb options. Now why cant we have a choice like that. 16gb giving a value option and 64 or 32 being a premium version.

If you hate dropped calls wait till you need a certain document, would like to get directions or want to play a game that could have been stored locally but you couldn't do so.


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> That's why you store a bit of music on your phone. I couldn't fit all my music plus my other phone things on a 32GB phone. And assuming you're using google navigation, it doesn't matter if you have 16GB, 32GB, or anything else. You cache the route when you first get the directions. If you lose data with or without space on your SD card you'll be able to continue following the route it gives you. If you make a wrong turn, it can't reroute. The phone doesn't do any of that anyway when you use Google Navigation. It's done by Google and sent to you.


Understood, but if you need to initiate a route when you dont have a data connection it will not do so until your data connection is available. I hike and travel a lot and it always seems to work out that when I do need a map my connection is pretty iffy (hiking trails & rural areas)


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> Understood, but if you need to initiate a route when you dont have a data connection it will not do so until your data connection is available. I hike and travel a lot and it always seems to work out that when I do need a map my connection is pretty iffy (hiking trails & rural areas)


That explains why you use an app that takes up a lot of space. I only use the cloud for my Dropbox, which is really just a convient way to keep stuff synced across a couple of computers and send funny pictures to a friend of mine, and Google Music because it's just not realistic at this time to expect to have all my music on my phone locally. Like I said, I keep a few artists on my phone then if I want to listen to something a bit different, I head to the cloud with Google Music. I have a 16GB flash drive in my truck that has I use in a similar way. I load up some of the music I'm listening to currently and that'll do until the next time I feel like changing it.

In your other reply you mentioned having a bad update.zip on your SD card. I haven't had to flash anything from update.zip in the root on my SD card since the beginning of my Droid. Now we can flash zips regardless of their names







thankfully. But I have had a bad P05IMG.zip on my Thunderbolt but that's an HTC thing. Samsung has ODIN like Moto has RSD. I prefer that method.


----------



## frozenWinterIce (Aug 9, 2011)

Google has updated the nexus site with the new image of the LTE phone, and it's now 32gigs.

http://www.google.com/nexus/#/tech-specs


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

frozenWinterIce said:


> Google has updated the nexus site with the new image of the LTE phone, and it's now 32gigs.
> 
> http://www.google.com/nexus/#/tech-specs


It also has a barometer. Do phones normally have those?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> It also has a barometer. Do phones normally have those?


Nope. New thing for the GNexus. Helps speed up GPS locks.


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Nope. New thing for the GNexus. Helps speed up GPS locks.


barometer is for weather not gps

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

inline6power said:


> barometer is for weather not gps
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


Actually, it is for the GPS.

http://www.electronista.com/articles/11/10/21/galaxy.nexus.barometer.for.location.tracking/


----------



## Jester (Jun 28, 2011)

inline6power said:


> barometer is for weather not gps
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


Yes, barometers measure atmospheric pressure which indicates a change in weather, but ERIFNOMI is correct that it is being incorporated into Android to get better GPS performance (which is affected by weather, altitude, and other factors).


----------



## frozenWinterIce (Aug 9, 2011)

inline6power said:


> barometer is for weather not gps
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


https://plus.google.com/112413860260589530492/posts/jVJhPyouWDP

interesting stuff


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

inline6power said:


> barometer is for weather not gps
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


Seems I've been covered









With a barometer, you can narrow down your altitude, making GPS locks faster.


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

My apologies. Guess I was wrong. Sorry guys

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

inline6power said:


> My apologies. Guess I was wrong. Sorry guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


It's cool. We're not douche bags here like some other sites.


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

Justifi said:


> If it's 16GB, I will go for the iPhone. Pound for pound, based on reviews, the iPhone and the galaxy nexus will probably be the two best phones on Verizon. My Droid X currently has 7GB and a 32GB SD card. My combined usage is anywhere from 13 to 16GB. 16 doesn't give me enough play room for my comfort. My next phone has to be a major improvement from my current phone in every way that is possible. Besides, I suspect, as soon as they get us used to cloud storage, we will end up spending more to increase storage in "rent". I would rather rely on storage that I purchase. I have used Apple's cloud storage for my MacBook air. I didn't pay for it one year and I lost everything. They could not retrieve what was lost once, I rejoined. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


More like the Rezound (once rooted and debloated) and the Nexus will be 2 best until they get knocked down next year 8).


----------

